# SyFy Pacific guide off by 2 hours



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but my on-screen guide (and thus my season pass for Metal Hurlant Chronicles) has the wrong listings for the SyFy channel, both low-def and hi-def. Looks like it's all shifted by two hours? The content has not matched the info all day.

But an additional change to the line-up could be at work. The SyFy website does state that MHC now airs at 10pm (where last week it debuted at 8pm).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

KDeFlane said:


> Maybe it's just me, but my on-screen guide (and thus my season pass for Metal Hurlant Chronicles) has the wrong listings for the SyFy channel, both low-def and hi-def. Looks like it's all shifted by two hours? The content has not matched the info all day.
> 
> But an additional change to the line-up could be at work. The SyFy website does state that MHC now airs at 10pm (where last week it debuted at 8pm).


Looks like they changed the schedule w/o notifying Tribune. The new ep of "Warehouse 13" aired at 9PM, as scheduled. For those of you (like me) that discovered this too late, the two episodes of "Metal Hurlant Chronicles" are _*scheduled*_ to re-air starting at 8AM on Thursday, April 24. Whether they _*actually*_ air then is anyone's guess.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh man, I thought it was just me. I've been having a hella time with Face Off and the new Jim Henson show. I have to keep trying to get the right episodes. With Face Off I ended up missing two episodes and finally gave up, so it's been going on here for over a month now.

A few days ago I got a Tivo message that the channel for SYFYHD changed to SYFYHD*P* so, hopefully, that fixes it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Oh man, I thought it was just me. I've been having a hella time with Face Off and the new Jim Henson show. I have to keep trying to get the right episodes. With Face Off I ended up missing two episodes and finally gave up, so it's been going on here for over a month now.


I had no problems with either of those. "Metal Hurlant Chronicles" was the only change that I saw. I wish I knew whether or not this was a permanent change since next Monday still has first on at 8 & 8:30.



sharkster said:


> A few days ago I got a Tivo message that the channel for SYFYHD changed to SYFYHD*P* so, hopefully, that fixes it.


Different issue. That was your cable company's fault.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, dumb question.. are you sure it's not really 3 hours off (i.e. EST/PST issue), and you're thinking it's 2 hours off by seeing the *rerun* 2 hours later?

I definitely have seen issues like that in the past.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> OK, dumb question.. are you sure it's not really 3 hours off (i.e. EST/PST issue), and you're thinking it's 2 hours off by seeing the *rerun* 2 hours later?
> 
> I definitely have seen issues like that in the past.


Not sure what the _*OP*_ saw, but here the initial showings of MHC were definitely _*2*_ hours later than what the schedule indicated, whilst the new ep of WH 13 was at the scheduled time.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It was just a thought. I have no idea if changing the channel to denote 'Pacific' made the difference but I thought it was possible. 

I just want the guide info fixed and maybe them changing it to indicate Pacific feed could straighten out the guide info. But I do get that it came from the cable, or Tribune Media, not the Tivo. Tivo does what it's told to do and somebody has been telling it the wrong guide info for this channel lately.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Went to the SYFY website. The schedule change is permanent. Sent feedback to zap2it since their schedule does not reflect the change.

I would suggest forcing the recording of the 12 & 12:30AM showings in case Tribune does not correct it in time.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Damn! I just noticed that the episodes of the Jim Henson show I was recording last night didn't go because, for whatever reason or glitch, they were pulled from the program guide schedule. Try again for next week. 

I did get Face Off, but I also had some episodes scheduled that were not picked up - only the finale. So I missed a few eps in the middle. Oh well.

Hopefully, it's all straightened out. We'll see, based on what records next Tuesday playing catch up with the Henson show.

I'm glad Being Human is over, ONLY in that it didn't get messed up. I'd have hated to miss the last few episodes. Somehow it worked out.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Damn! I just noticed that the episodes of the Jim Henson show I was recording last night didn't go because, for whatever reason or glitch, they were pulled from the program guide schedule. Try again for next week.


 There was only one episode of "Jim Henson's Creature Shop" last night. Initial showing at 10PM, which I recorded and is definitely there. There was a repeat showing scheduled at 12AM but I have no idea whether or not it was on. It does still show up in my guide. This is of course on the east cost feed of SYFY. No idea about the west coast. The episode (S1, E5) is also scheduled to show at 11PM tonight. In fact, they are showing all 5 episodes starting at 7PM. Again, this is the east coast feed. Maybe your cableco switched you to the pacific feed w/o notice.

What model TiVo and what level s/w? Is it possible that you got bit by one of the bugs in the "single-tuner used for overlapping recordings on the same channel" code?



sharkster said:


> I did get Face Off, but I also had some episodes scheduled that were not picked up - only the finale. So I missed a few eps in the middle. Oh well.


Unless you have your SP set to record "ALL", it will not pick up anything it recorded in the last 28 days.


----------

